# Tv Sony kv21rs20 prende y se apaga, hay sonido



## mike1992 (Jul 9, 2016)

buenas, tengo un tv kv21rs20 el cual enciende y a los dos segundos se apaga, se escucha el sonido pero no se alcanza a ver imagen ya realize las siguientes pruebas 

B+ = 115.5V 
12 = 11.3V 
9V del jungla = 9.2V 
-13V del vertical = solo los marca apenas enciendo el tv y llega hasta 16v 
13 del vertical = olo los marca apenas enciendo el tv y llega hasta 15v 

hasta aqui parese que todo esta bien pero al probar las salidas del jungla del R G B 
R = 0.1V 
G = 0.1V 
B = 0.1V 

lo que indica que el jungla esta malo, ya que debieran haber 1.7V, mi pregunta es, ¿existe la posibilidad que la causa de la ausencia de dichos voltajes se deba otro componente?otra cosa es que la R683 de 15K se calienta de solo tener enchufado el tv, no se si esto sea normal, pero se calienta mucho.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2016)

Hola mike1992,En teoria es normal que esa r caliente,,,claro una cosa es que se caliente y otra que eche humo,,ya que sale de los 115v Y Termina en un Zener de 9v y la base de un transistor,formando un regulador serie. Es muy probable que el tv se proteja,por el mal funcionamiento de la etapa vertical o del mismo trc,alguno de sus catodos agotado y esto hace funcionar la proteccion Ik. Pero lo mas seguro es que la etapa vertical,el ci correspondiente no funcione. Lo que se suele hacer en estos casos es alimentar el filamento del trc en forma independiente,para ver si durante el poco tiempo que dura encendido se observa el problema en la pantalla,,por ej un linea horizontal al medio.

Saludos.


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 9, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola mike1992,En teoria es normal que esa r caliente,,,claro una cosa es que se caliente y otra que eche humo,,ya que sale de los 115v Y Termina en un Zener de 9v y la base de un transistor,formando un regulador serie. Es muy probable que el tv se proteja,por el mal funcionamiento de la etapa vertical o del mismo trc,alguno de sus catodos agotado y esto hace funcionar la proteccion Ik. Pero lo mas seguro es que la etapa vertical,el ci correspondiente no funcione. Lo que se suele hacer en estos casos es alimentar el filamento del trc en forma independiente,para ver si durante el poco tiempo que dura encendido se observa el problema en la pantalla,,por ej un linea horizontal al medio.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias por responder, podrías explicarme como hacer ese proceso..


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2016)

Hola tenes que identificar los terminales del filamento del trc,aislarlos del resto del tv,,y alimentarlos con una fuente externa de 6 v ,de por lo menos 1,5 amp. Esto te va a permitir mas alla de que se corte a los segundos, observar la imagen y ver si es un problema de vertical,o de otro tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 9, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola tenes que identificar los terminales del filamento del trc,aislarlos del resto del tv,,y alimentarlos con una fuente externa de 6 v ,de por lo menos 1,5 amp. Esto te va a permitir mas alla de que se corte a los segundos, observar la imagen y ver si es un problema de vertical,o de otro tipo.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias, mira le realize una prueba al flyback, no se si sea correcta pero lo que hice fue desconectar el chupon de la pantalla (no tenia carga) y luego encendí el tv colocando cerca del chupon un destornillador y en ningún momento hace ningún arco ni nada, que me dices tu, debería hacer por lo menos algo, ya que he hecho lo mismo con otros tv y se ve la electricidad


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bueno, a lo mio y por si las moscas, con diagramas y lo demas, chequeado que corresponda con el modelo nombrado, el service manual.
Suerte en salir de entuerto colega


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2016)

Hola ,por lo que comentas ,no arranca el horizontal,,ahora decis que tiene sonido ?o sea que hay sintonia ,por lo tanto el micro funciona.  Bien que voltage tenes en el pin 3 del jungla Ic 301,tambien en el colector de Q550 driver horizontal.

Fijate eso y vemos como seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 9, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, a lo mio y por si las moscas, con diagramas y lo demas, chequeado que corresponda con el modelo nombrado, el service manual.
> Suerte en salir de entuerto colega



muchas gracias por el manual...





elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,por lo que comentas ,no arranca el horizontal,,ahora decis que tiene sonido ?o sea que hay sintonia ,por lo tanto el micro funciona.  Bien que voltage tenes en el pin 3 del jungla Ic 301,tambien en el colector de Q550 driver horizontal.
> 
> Fijate eso y vemos como seguimos.
> 
> Saludos.



por lo que me dices si no arranca el horizontal no hay alto voltaje? voy verificar el voltaje en el q550 y te comento, pero quería preguntarte, esa prueba se puede realizar sin tener el flyback conectado? es que lo saque de la placa para hacer una prueba con una lampara ahorradora haber si genera alto voltaje....


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 10, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,por lo que comentas ,no arranca el horizontal,,ahora decis que tiene sonido ?o sea que hay sintonia ,por lo tanto el micro funciona.  Bien que voltage tenes en el pin 3 del jungla Ic 301,tambien en el colector de Q550 driver horizontal.
> 
> Fijate eso y vemos como seguimos.
> 
> Saludos.



hola, ya realice las siguientes pruebas...

pin 3 del jungla = 9.2v

en el colector del q550 al enchufar el tv hay 115v, pero al darle a power cae a 49v y se restablece al apagarse el tv ¿es normal que el voltaje se caiga?, también medí en la base del horizontal y me marca 0.5v y una frecuencia de 15.856Hz por lo que el jungla esta trabajando, todas estas pruebas las realice sin el flyback, espero tu respuesta para ver que sigue. gracias

se me olvido mencionar que el c522 tenia una soldadura fría, esto podría haber ocasionado la perdida del alto voltaje?


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 14, 2016)

buenas espero y no me abandonen con esta falla, espero cualquier colaboración que me puedan hacer, gracias


----------



## juan47 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dices que quitaste el chupon y con un destornillador conectado a masa del TV, no salto chispa?
El flyback estaba conectado?
Esa prueba no la realices mas, es un consejo por Tu seguridad, lo que debes hacer es remangarte la manga dejar el brazo al descubierto, acercar este a la pantalla (por la parte que todos miramos la TV) y encender el televisor, si el bello del brazo se eriza (electricidad estatica) es que se carga el tubo y el transformador de alta MAT funciona 
No se pretende dejar a nadie en la estacada solo que todos tenemos deberes y se tarda en responder
Sube fotografias de esa soldadura


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 15, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> Dices que quitaste el chupon y con un destornillador conectado a masa del TV, no salto chispa?
> El flyback estaba conectado?
> Esa prueba no la realices mas, es un consejo por Tu seguridad, lo que debes hacer es remangarte la manga dejar el brazo al descubierto, acercar este a la pantalla (por la parte que todos miramos la TV) y encender el televisor, si el bello del brazo se eriza (electricidad estatica) es que se carga el tubo y el transformador de alta MAT funciona
> No se pretende dejar a nadie en la estacada solo que todos tenemos deberes y se tarda en responder
> Sube fotografias de esa soldadura



la prueba la realice sin conectar el destornillador a masa, pero pensando que el flyback no generaba alto voltaje lo saque y lo probé con una lampara ahorradora y este si genera alto voltaje, después de volverlo a soldar note que el c522 de 33uf y 160v estaba suelto de un lado y lo resolde, luego realice otra ves la prueba del destornillador y esta ves si genera un arco al destornillador muy pequeño, ¿ a que soldadura te refieres? y muchísimas gracias por responder...


----------



## juan47 (Jul 15, 2016)

mike1992 dijo:


> se me olvido mencionar que el c522 tenia una soldadura fría, esto podría haber ocasionado la perdida del alto voltaje?



Me refería a esto

Entonces tienes MAT, pero no ves nada en la pantalla?
Tampoco ves luz en el cuello del tubo?
Si subes el screen (acuerdate donde estaba para luego posicionarlo en el mismo sitio) tienes una linea horizontal?


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 15, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> Entonces tienes MAT, pero no ves nada en la pantalla?
> Tampoco ves luz en el cuello del tubo?
> Si subes el screen (acuerdate donde estaba para luego posicionarlo en el mismo sitio) tienes una linea horizontal?



no en la pantalla no llego a ver nada, y el cuello de la pantalla no enciende, ya había realizado la prueba del screen sin tener ningún cambio, otra cosa es que intente medir el voltaje de screen pero este cuando el esta al mínimo ( todo hacia la izquierda ) me marca 60v y mientras lo voy subiendo en ves de subir el voltaje este cae hasta los 7v, no se si sea mi multimetro que no mide ese voltaje por la frecuencia, voy ha volver a medir el screen con otro tester que conseguí y comento.

una pregunta el voltaje de screen y de los colores R, G, B que salen del jungla se miden en AC o DC ? yo para la prueba lo medí en ambos y en el screen me dio casi el mismo valor, solo vario por unos 4v, abajo esta la foto que me pediste, y de nuevo muchas gracias....



ya volvia medir el screen con el nuevo multimetro, como te mencione no estoy seguro si el screen se mide en alterna o continua asi que lo hice an ambas y estos son los resultados:

AC: al enchufar el tv hay 0v al encenderlo y estar el potencimetro al máximo me mide por un segundo 250v aproximadamente.

DC: al enchufar el tv hay unos 40v dependiendo el nivel de screen, al encenderlo y estar el potencimetro al máximo me mide por un segundo 400v aproximadamente, 

aclaro que digo aproximadamente porque el voltaje no es el mismo cada ves que realizo la prueba y estos son los mas altos que me ha dado. estos voltajes solo aparecen al acabar de encender el tv, luego desaparece y se queda el tv encendido por unos 3 segundos con audio...



también he intentado medir el voltaje de heater pero con los dos multimetros marca 0v, intente enrrollar tres vueltas de cable al rededor del núcleo para ver si este voltaje se reflejaba en el tester pero tampoco 0v, no se si lo hice mal...


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 15, 2016)

para alimentar el heater con fuente externa se hace con corriente continua o alterna?


----------



## juan47 (Jul 16, 2016)

Debes tener un tester del cual te tengo envidia sana
Dices que no tienes ni luz en el cuello y al subir el screen no ves nada
Al realizar la prueba con el brazo tampoco notas electricidad estatica
Tambien comentas que el IC de jungla tiene la tension correcta y te da los impulsos en frecuencia 
Comentas que le has hecho una prueba fuera del TV al transformador de lineas y este de una alta tension considerando que esta en buen estado
Luego hay un problema en el cual el transistor de horizontal no funciona 
Has medido la tension de +B que son de 115V y comentas que al arrancar este baja de tension, pero ha sido en el punto de +B?
El tester NO se pone ha medir en el colector del transistor de horizontal, menos mal que no oscila este, pues hubieras tenido que comprarte otro ya que estas midiendo en un estremo de la bobina y esta genera una tension contra-electromotiz bastante importante por eso los transistores de horizontal llevan un diodo de proteccion ( aparte tambien para recuperar esa energia) por ello lo de la embidia sana
Una pregunta el transistor de horizontal lo has comprobado?


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hola, respondiendo a tus preguntas hice la prueba con el brazo y si se siente algo pero muy poco, la tensiones de +B que he medido han sido en la salida de la fuente, en el pin del flyback, y en el colector del driver del horizontal q550 en este punto es donde el voltaje cae cuando enciendo el tv, en el horizontal q551 solo medí en la base de este el voltaje de 0.5v y frecuencia de 15.856hz.

Por otro lado como te mencione no he podido medir el voltaje del heater, ¿ para alimentarlo con tensión externa es en ac o dc?


----------



## juan47 (Jul 16, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Lo que se suele hacer en estos casos es alimentar el filamento del trc en forma independiente,para ver si durante el poco tiempo que dura encendido se observa el problema en la pantalla,,por ej un linea horizontal al medio.
> 
> Saludos.



Has identificado los terminales del filamento?
Como te indica el esquema estos trabajan con una tension en alterna, como te han indicado debes aislarlo muy bien
Si comentas que notas un poco la electricidad estatica, el problema lo tienes en el circuito de vertical
Todas las tensiones del zocalo salen todas del transformador de lineas, asi como la de vertical,en la mayoria de aparatos la alimentacion de sonido tambien
Acuerdate de no medir nunca mas la tension del colector del transistor de lineas, asi como la tension del screen(G2), pues daras mejor vida a tu polimetro



elgriego dijo:


> Hola tenes que identificar los terminales del filamento del trc,aislarlos del resto del tv,,y alimentarlos con una fuente externa de 6 v ,de por lo menos 1,5 amp. Esto te va a permitir mas alla de que se corte a los segundos, observar la imagen y ver si es un problema de vertical,o de otro tipo.
> 
> Saludos.



Tambien en continua pero asgurate de aislarlo bien


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 16, 2016)

gracias, pero te vuelvo a mencionar que nunca he medido la tensión del colector del horizontal, entoces hare la prueba con 6v en continua..

queria hacerte una pregunta, enrolle tres vueltas de cable al rededor del núcleo del flyback para ver si el tester media el voltaje generado, pero si conecto las dos puntas del cable a las del tester el foco serie se prende y no marca nada, pero si solo conecto una de las puntas del cable a la punta positiva del tester si me mide el voltaje, esto a que se debe?

otra pregunta no hay problema al alimentar el filamento con continua?, ya que el flyback lo hace en alterna...


----------



## juan47 (Jul 16, 2016)

mike1992 dijo:


> queria hacerte una pregunta, enrolle tres vueltas de cable al rededor del núcleo del flyback para ver si el tester media el voltaje generado, pero si conecto las dos puntas del cable a las del tester el foco serie se prende y no marca nada, pero si solo conecto una de las puntas del cable a la punta positiva del tester si me mide el voltaje, esto a que se debe?
> 
> otra pregunta no hay problema al alimentar el filamento con continua?, ya que el flyback lo hace en alterna...



Perdona pero no entiendo lo del foco, podrias hacer un dibujo? mi cabeza no sigue el esquema que me planteas

Si dices que enrrollando el cable en el entrehierro del trafo tienes tension, deja la prueba del filamento y centra la atencion en el circuito de vertical


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 16, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> Perdona pero no entiendo lo del foco, podrias hacer un dibujo? mi cabeza no sigue el esquema que me planteas
> 
> Si dices que enrrollando el cable en el entrehierro del trafo tienes tension, deja la prueba del filamento y centra la atencion en el circuito de vertical



olvida lo del foco, como mencione no he tenido ningún valor al momento de medir el heater, la prueba del alambre enrrollado solo la ise para comprobar si el tester era capas de medir el voltaje generado, quiero realizar la prueba de alimentar el heater con una fuente externa para ver si puedo observar la linea horizontal en la pantalla, pero tengo algunas dudas, al momento de encender el tv hay que desconectar la alimentación del heater? o dejo conectada la fuente...


----------



## juan47 (Jul 16, 2016)

Si tienes que tener las dos encendidas a la vez
La fuente primero para que cadee y luego el tv


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 16, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> Si tienes que tener las dos encendidas a la vez
> La fuente primero para que cadee y luego el tv



gracias, no tengo ninguna fuente de 6v pero tengo varias de pc, crees que pueda usar un divisor de tensión en los 12v para sacar los 6v?



ya realice la prueba, lo hice con los 5v de la fuente de pc, subi algunas fotos....


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 18, 2016)

bueno por lo que se ve en las imágenes creo que la falla seria el vertical, esperare sus comentarios...


----------



## juan47 (Jul 19, 2016)

Tendras que repasar el circuito de vertical, ya comentaras que encuentras


----------

